# Tyre Pressures - Dealer Useless



## A3QUAT32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi people!

Ive had my 2004 A3 3.2QS for a while now and it came fitted with non standard 18in (225/40 ZR18) wheels which look great. Does anyone have any ideas about the tyre pressure which I should be running on as Ive been asking the dealer since I got it and they haven`t got me an answer yet.

The main reason for asking now is that ive just paid out Â£350 for a new wheel as a hole in the road buckled one of mine.

Any help would be cool

Cheers

M


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi,

I have the S-Line which comes with that size of wheel as standard.

It is 36psi up front & 33psi at the rear.

Steve


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

A3QUAT32 said:


> Hi people!
> 
> Ive had my 2004 A3 3.2QS for a while now and it came fitted with non standard 18in (225/40 ZR18) wheels which look great. Does anyone have any ideas about the tyre pressure which I should be running on as Ive been asking the dealer since I got it and they haven`t got me an answer yet.
> 
> M


The TTC225 tyre pressures for 18" 9 spokes are:-
35 Front
29 Rear


----------



## A3QUAT32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Cheers for the info, I think i`ll give those pressures for the S Line a go.

(The dealer had me put 44 in the fronts on friday - i thought it was a little light on the handling !!!)

Thanks

MarT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have you tried the contacting the local council to get them to pay for the wheel?


----------



## A3QUAT32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Im gonna go and take pics of the pothole and hit em with a bill !

The dealer has started to ignore my phonecalls now , and Audi GB customer services say that the wheels should not be on the car and that I should take it up with the dealer, I asked them if they would speak to the deale on my behalf , they said that they would not be able to do that for about 2 weeks as their system is down and there is a backlog of cases to follow up ...... Does anyone smell bull$hit ????

I quote from the audi website:

At Audi we believe that every customer has a right to expect excellent service each and every time contact is made with us. To help ensure that this happens we have agreed a set of service standards with our Audi Centre network that governs the way they do business with you, the customer. These standards apply to both the sales and the aftersales experience and we actively monitor their delivery to ensure that you receive the highest standards of customer service. We believe that these service standards are the very least we should deliver and go a long way toward ensuring a consistent, stress free experience whenever you are in contact with anyone who represents the Audi brand.

Thanks for your advice everyone, its a shame audi don`t employ people like you lot !

Cheers

Mart


----------



## Imola S3 (Jun 8, 2004)

Not sure about the new style A3Q but the old A3Q/S3 was:

17" wheels = 32psi all round
18" wheels = 36psi all round

Does that mean 19" wheels should be 40psi? :?


----------

